# Diet following total thyroidectomy



## gretel0307 (Aug 15, 2015)

Due to thyroid cancer I chose to have a total thyroidectomy in May 2015. Prior to this I had started on the Paleo diet in December 2014 (after Hashimotos diagnosis). I then went on a LID this month in order to prepare for RAI treatment and noticed that some of my autoimmune symptoms (muscle weakness) decreased. Are you aware of any specific foods that should be avoided after having a thyroidectomy? How much iodine is recommended to consume for someone on Synthroid with no thyroid? Any information/experience is appreciated!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome to the board. I am so sorry you had to go through all of that but the good news is you came out the other side.

Personally, I am thinking you should not supplement w/exogenous iodine. It could cause problems.

However, I thankfully did not have thyroid cancer. Many here have had it and I know they will be along to offer their experience and advice.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I am 4 years post-thyroidectomy for cancer, and I pay zero attention to how much iodine I'm consuming. It's never been mentioned to me as something I need to watch (other than when I'm on the LID). I just try to eat healthy-ish.

If you have discovered something that works well for you, it makes sense to me to stick with it, or at least explore it further (which is why you are here, I suppose). Are you concerned about not getting enough iodine if you stick with something like the LID on a long-term basis? I can understand that concern, but unfortunately, I don't have an answer for you.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Octavia said:


> I am 4 years post-thyroidectomy for cancer, and I pay zero attention to how much iodine I'm consuming. It's never been mentioned to me as something I need to watch (other than when I'm on the LID). I just try to eat healthy-ish.
> 
> If you have discovered something that works well for you, it makes sense to me to stick with it, or at least explore it further (which is why you are here, I suppose). Are you concerned about not getting enough iodine if you stick with something like the LID on a long-term basis? I can understand that concern, but unfortunately, I don't have an answer for you.


 Yup, this.

I do count calories and aim for a high protein, high veggie, low carb diet...but I'd be doing that regardless of the thyroid cancer.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I opt for a high protein diet too. lots of fruit & vegetables, low carb. I feel best if I eat good food, not junk.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

WOW!

We all eat about the same - high protein, low carb and lots of veggies. It just makes me feel better.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah...the fewer carbs I eat, the better I tend to feel.


----------



## gretel0307 (Aug 15, 2015)

I appreciate all of you taking time to respond and value your input! It is helpful to know my diet is similar to others! Thank you for being part of this community!


----------

